# Looking for work in Northern NJ!



## CoreyjCarm (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like this year winter is going to be the worst it has ever been. I just recently got my jeep wrangler and am looking to work for a company to do some snow removal. Any employers looking for help?


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Plowing Work*

I may be looking to hire a few people. PM me if you are still interested.


----------



## gt2002gt (Oct 27, 2005)

*looking for work North Jersey....*

My friend and i did some light plowing last year. We are both looking to get back into it this year. I sold my truck at the end of the season last year an looking for a new one. I need to know i have work for it before i buy it!! let me know if you need any subs + the rates for subs with an 8ft plow. also if you need more help my friend has a smaller blazer with a 6 1/2 ft western he also was looking for some work. my aim sn is gt2002gt or email [email protected] Hope to hear from you soon thanks evan


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Plowing*

Evan,

Send me a PM and let's discuss. I will be looking to hire someone plus shovelers if you know of any.


----------



## gt2002gt (Oct 27, 2005)

lawnboy30

i have no idea why but the site said im not allowed to send a pm. Sorry but if u can e-mail me my address is [email protected] 
hopefully we can work something out. Thanks Evan


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I am available in passaic cty 7.5 ft new fisher plow, 2007 dodge 1500. I can be reached at 201-294-1723 if we can discuss.

Thanks, Tony


----------

